# Met Opera's Margaret Juntwait Remembered



## jaa (Mar 26, 2020)

Jamie Katz remembers his wife, Met Opera radio host Margaret Juntwait who died of ovarian cancer nearly 5 years ago. Their intense love and mutual respect kept them enjoying life and each other as they battled the disease for more than a decade. In Episode 6 of the podcast "Been There Done That," Jamie talks about how the pain ebbs and flows and offers advice to spouses of cancer patients. 

Visit beentheredonethatpodcast.com for more information.


----------

